# Protektorenrucksack



## biker-wug (4. September 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe derzeit einen Deuter Attack und überlege mir einen neuen Protektorenrucksack zuzulegen.

Ich schwanke zwischen Deuter Attack 20l, Evoc FR Trail 20l und Evoc FR Trail 20l Team.

Kann einer aus eigener Erfahrung die Unterschiede zwischen den Rücksäcken erklären.

Mein Attack ist mir zu klein, das nervt mich mittlerweilen, Trinkblase REgenjacke und voll ist er, außerdem rutscht er immer ein bisserl am Rücken rum.

Preislich liegen ja alles jenseits von gut und böse, da muss ich einfach durch.

Danke.


----------



## Stumpimario (5. September 2012)

Hi, ich hab den evoc 20 trail und bin voll zufrieden, zum AX hatte ich den 30l, beide würde ich sofort wieder kaufen. Für den Deuter kann ich keinen Erfahrungsbericht geben da ich keinen besitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (5. September 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Kann einer aus eigener Erfahrung die Unterschiede zwischen den Rücksäcken erklären.


Ich habe mir den Attack und den FR Trail angeschaut, verglichen, im Laden probegetragen und mich dann für den FR Trail entschieden. Also praktische Erfahrung mit dem Attack: keine. Aber vielleicht kann ich trotzdem etwas Nützliches beitragen.


			
				biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Attack ist mir zu klein, das nervt mich mittlerweilen, Trinkblase REgenjacke und voll ist er, außerdem rutscht er immer ein bisserl am Rücken rum.


Der Attack machte mir beim Anschauen den sichtbar kleineren Eindruck. Trotzdem ist er schwerer als der FR Trail. An sich finde ich, dass Deuter sehr gute Rucksäcke macht, auch für Biker. Den Attack fand ich hingegen wenig ausgereift und nicht überzeugend. 

Der Evoc FR Trail hat viele und sinnvoll aufgeteilte Taschen und Fächer. 2L Source Blase, Regenjacke, Apotheke, Ersatzhandschuhe, Ersatzshirt, Landkarte, O'Neal Sinner Knie- und Ellbogenschoner, Proviant für FR-Tagestouren, komplettes Ersatzteil- und Werkzeug-Set inkl. Schlauch und Ersatz-Schaltwerk, Bikebrille mit Hardcase, Handy und Geldbörse, usw. passt alles gut rein, Helm hinten dran. Hatte zusätzlich auch schon meine Sony NEX-5N samt grossem Hardcase dabei, dann wird's eng, aber geht noch.
Übrigens der erste Bike-Rucksack, in dem ich Werkzeug und Ersatzteile dank der sinnvollen, übersichtlichen Fächer und Taschen eingeräumt habe und nicht in ner extra Werkzeugtasche mitführe. Der Rucksack ist eine Offenbarung für Leute, die gerne systematisch packen. Heller Innenstoff, lange Reissverschlüsse, daher übersichtlich. Protektoren könnten mit Riemen unten befestigt werden, um im Innern Platz zu schaffen. Hab ich allerdings noch nie benutzt.

Bin 183 und besitze Gr. M/L, also mittig im empfohlenen Grössenbereich. Passt mir sehr gut und eng an den Rücken, fühlt sich eher wie ein Rückenprotektor mit aufgesetzter Tasche denn wie ein Rucksack an. Breiter Gurt mit Klett und Schnalle drüber. Sehr guter, verrutschsicherer Sitz. Allerdings ziemlich warm und alles andere als atmungsaktiv am Rücken. Stört mich nicht weiter, Schutz und sicherer Sitz müssen wohl damit erkauft werden. Aber es wird's wohl nicht jeder mögen.

Fahre den FR Trail seit Anfang Saison und bin sehr zufrieden damit, der beste Bikerucksack, den ich bis dato hatte. Wollte eigentlich die Team Edition, war grad nicht mehr lieferbar, also den schwarzen genommen. Mittlerweile bin ich froh darum. Neutrale Farbe und schmutzunempfindlicher. Ich würd ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Gruss pat


----------



## dukestah (5. September 2012)

wirklich geräumig ist der deuter attack 20 nicht, aber mehr als ne trinkblase und ne regenjacke geht schon rein. ich hab immer ersatzschlauch, ein tool, mobiltelefone, rettungsdecke, wechselshirt, regenjacke und diversen kleinkram mit und da passt immer noch was rein. etwas schwer ist der rucksack allerdings schon, die protektorplatte bringt schon einiges mit aber dafür brauch ich keine so dicke protektorjacke. einen größeren oder breiteren rucksack würde ich nicht fahren, irgendwann nervts dann doch etwas.


----------



## biker-wug (5. September 2012)

Ich hab den kleinen Attack, daher suche ich ja einen mit mehr Volumen. Aber der kleine Attack wackelt stark, wenn ich hinten noch nen Fullface oder PRotektoren draufschnalle, weil der Schwerpunkt dann so weit vom Rücken weg ist.

Daher suche ich Erfahrungen mit dem Attack 20 im Gegensatz zum Evoc.


----------



## Goddi8 (5. September 2012)

Ich pack mal als ALternative den großglockner Protector dazu.
Anscheinend ist der Hersteller tot aber kaufen kann man den Rucksack noch.
Falls von Interesse gib Bescheid. Erfahrungen dazu kann ich liefern


----------



## Saitex (6. September 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich hab den kleinen Attack, daher suche ich ja einen mit mehr Volumen. Aber der kleine Attack wackelt stark, wenn ich hinten noch nen Fullface oder PRotektoren draufschnalle, weil der Schwerpunkt dann so weit vom Rücken weg ist.
> 
> Daher suche ich Erfahrungen mit dem Attack 20 im Gegensatz zum Evoc.


 

also ich habe den Attack 20 und dort past schon recht viel rein und wackeln tut dort garnichts... die Schnallen müssen natürlich zu und festgezurt werden... ka wie das bei dir wackeln kann?!


----------



## dubbel (6. September 2012)

bei den ski- und snowboradrucksäcken gibts mehr auswahl.


----------



## dukestah (6. September 2012)

mit schonern und fullface bepackt hängt der attack 20 schon recht weit nach hinten weg, da muss man die gurte wirklich straff ziehen, damit da nichts auf dem rücken rumwackelt, lässt sich aber auch schwer anders machen ohne gleich einen wesentlich größeren rucksack zu nehmen


----------



## firesurfer (1. Oktober 2012)

hi,
habe sowohl den deuter attack 20l als auch einen evoc FR trail 16l......
bzgl. tragekomfort ist der evoc dem deuter doch überlegen..der breite gurt sitzt einfach besser und entspricht einem rückenprotektor doch etwas mehr.....
natürlich ist die belüftung kaum vorhanden....u hier punktet der deuter doch......im vergleich sitzt jedoch der evoc einfach einen tick besser u sicherer auf der hüfte.....u da helfen die festgezogenen gurte beim deuter auch nix...

reeeein subjektiv ist die fächeraufteilung des evoc sympatischer....insb. für werkzeug udgl...auch gibts ein außenfach für zB. handy udgl...das fehlt beim deuter eigentlich völlig......zumind ein zippbares außenfach....außentaschen li u re gibt es ja...

leider habe ich von evoc noch ein älteres modell, dh es gibt am boden bei mir noch keine gurte für protektoren udgl  , sondern nur die helmhalterung, die dann für diesen zweck entfremdet wird..
die aktuellen evoc 16l oder größer haben diese halterungen....

auch dieses kleine detail fehlt beim deuter...du hast zwar genügend gurte....allerdings wenn du helm u protektoren befestigen willst...dann kommst du - die protektoren sind an der seite befestigt - nicht mehr zu den außentaschen.. ....den hi mittig hängt ja der helm....
wenig ideal..u gurte am boden des deuter gibt es scheinbar auch zukünftig nicht.....

von der größe ist der deuter ok.....passt schon viel rein....obwohl der 16l evoc auch für tagestouren gerade noch ein ok bekommt...regenhülle haben beide nicht......wobei beim evoc ab 20l oder so..die regenhülle dabei ist...

überlege jetzt doch....den deuter abzugeben u mir eine 20l evoc zuzulegen....

.....u generell zum thema protektorenrucksack....bin letztlich ein paar meter felsab gestürzt....oh evoc (oder auch deuter) hätte ich wohl wesentlich mehr als rippenprellungen abbekommen...


----------



## dubbel (2. Oktober 2012)

137 punkte. 
kriegst du prozente?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. April 2013)

Wie ist denn die Trinkblase von EVOC ?
Habe bisher nur gutes von der Deuter Blase gehört, aber von der Evoc noch garnichts (habe mich aber mit dem Thema Trinkrucksack auch noch nicht so recht befasst.)
Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich wenn ich mir einen Evoc FR Enduro 16L kaufen sollte, dann gleich ne Deuter oder ne original Evoc Trinkblase kaufen soll.

====EDIT====
ich weiß das es hier schon etwas länger her ist. Bin aber per SuFu hergekommen


----------



## MisterXT (11. April 2013)

Evoc baut keine Trinkblasen. Die Rucksäcke haben ein Fach, in das du jede beliebige Blase packen kannst. 
Kauf dir was du willst. Hauptsache, die Blase ist von Camelbak....


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. April 2013)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Evoc baut keine Trinkblasen. ....



Dachte das diese [ame="http://www.amazon.de/EVOC-Trinkblase-Hydrapak-transparent-12110-930/dp/B006SZ3H5G/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1365709336&sr=8-8&keywords=evoc"]hier[/ame] direkt von Evoc sei .


----------



## MisterXT (11. April 2013)

Tatsache. Da denkt man, alles zu kennen...
Vom Schlauch her und vom Verschluss schaut die der Deuter schon sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. April 2013)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Vom Schlauch her und vom Verschluss schaut die der Deuter schon sehr ähnlich.


 
Viel Innovation und Variation kann man bei der Konstruktion von Trinkblasen ja nun nicht erwarten.


----------



## piilu (11. April 2013)

Die Deuter Trinkblasen sind auch nur umgelabelte der Firma Source aus Israel
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. April 2013)

Noch ne blöde frage hinterher geschoben ...
Hat man von den Trinkblasen eigentlich mehrerer die man im Wechsel verwendet, oder nur eine bis sie die Grätsche macht?

(Flaschen habe ich bestimmt 10stück, und habe das Gefühl das es mehr sein könnte!)


----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. April 2013)

ich hab eine, wenn man die richtig lagert, schnell die feuchtigkeit rausbekommt, halten die lange


----------



## Laphroaig10 (12. April 2013)

kommt natürlich darauf an was du rein füllst 

nur mit Wasser, dazu immer richtig trocknen lassen, und gelegentlich richtig reinigen, dann hält die einige Jahre


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (12. April 2013)

Ich bedanke mich


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. April 2013)

dubbel schrieb:


> bei den ski- und snowboradrucksäcken gibts mehr auswahl.


Die sind aber auch für stehende Menschen zugeschnitten, nicht für die Sitzposition bei Bikern... 

Ansonsten: Ich hab den deuter Attack 20 und der ist schon in Vergleich zu anderen (normalen) Rucksäcken schwerer. Verarbeitung und das Crashpad machen aber nen guten Eindruck. Mit 3-Liter-Trinkblase wird der Platz schon etwas eng (die Antidote ist ja zum Glück flacher), aber ich hatte schon von Ersatzschlauch bis teilweise Jacke + Luftpumpe + Dämpferpumpe alles mit drin gehabt. Das Aufsetzen des Rucksacks gestaltet sich manchmal etwas fummelig, wenn die Tragegurte den Flügeln des Bauchgurtes im Weg sind. Aber den Dreh hat man dann schnell raus... 



_





_





Wegen der Trinkblase: Bei mir kommt auch nur Wasser rein und nach Gebrauch wird die dann einfach an der Luft getrocknet...


----------



## biker-wug (12. April 2013)

Ich hatte Jahrelang den Deuter Attack, den alten kleinen, seid Herbst den EVOC Freeride Trail 20ltr. 
Mir ist der Evoc lieber, da ich darin mehr Platz habe und er sicherer auf dem Rücken sitzt. Aber es sind beides gute Rucksäcke.

Trinkblase hab ich ne Deuter, die ist mir lieber als die Camelbak, weil sie ne größere Öffnung haben, Mundstück nehm ich die von Camelbak, die sind unerreicht!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. April 2013)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch für stehende Menschen zugeschnitten, nicht für die Sitzposition bei Bikern...


Dennoch ist bspw. der Ortovox Freerider 26 hervorragend zum Biken geeignet!

- Superstabiler Sitz am Rücken, selbst im Bikepark -- breite Abstützung am Rücken + Neoprenhüftgurt
- Man schwitzt nicht ganz so stark am Rücken wie mit den meisten Evoc-Modellen, weil durch die Polster leichter Abstand entsteht
- Skihalterungen tragen auch lange Knie-Schienbeinschützer sehr gut, einfach oben einklippen
- Genügend Volumen selbst für einen Alpencross, dennoch nicht störend groß wenn nur schwach befüllt. (eben z.B. im Bikepark)

Nachteil: Regenhülle muss man extra kaufen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (12. April 2013)

ich danke Euch
Mein momentaner Favorit ist ja der FR Enduro 16L, denke das dieser von der größe für den Einsatz der Feierabendrunde richtig ist.


----------



## Trailrider79 (12. April 2013)

Das is ne mehr als normale Hydrapak-trinkblase, mal seht eben EVOC drauf, mal Dakine, mal eben einfach nur Hydrapak...also nix mit EVOC-spezifisch, nur EVOC-Marketing-spezifisch...

Btw. hab nen Fr Trail Team 20l seit Anfang 2012 im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sehr gut durchdacht, genug Platz für alles und der Schutz isses mir einfach wert, ein bissl am Rücken zu schwitzen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (12. April 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich im Hinblick auf den (Hoch-)Sommer.
Nimmt man da eher keinen schwarzen Rucksack, damit sich das Getränk nicht so schnell oder stark aufwärmt?
Oder ist das völlig Latte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firesurfer (12. April 2013)

firesurfer schrieb:


> hi,
> .......
> überlege jetzt doch....den deuter abzugeben u mir eine 20l evoc zuzulegen....


 
zitier mich mal selbst 

gesagt getan, den großen deuter abgestoßen u mir einen 20l evoc zugelegt...ist bedeutend leichter als der deuter u ich find den breiten hüftgurt angenehmer ...wenn auch etwas wärmer... u entspricht mM eher einem rückenprotektorensystem....


----------



## dubbel (12. April 2013)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch für stehende Menschen zugeschnitten, nicht für die Sitzposition bei Bikern...


 hör ich immer wieder, stimmt aber ganz einfach nicht.

erstens ist die oberkörperhaltung beim boarden auch nicht viel anders, 







und zweitens: selbst wenn man eine andere beugung berücksichtigen würde - die brustwirbelsäule, also der teil, der von den protektoren hauptsächlich bedeckt wird, macht eher rotation, und kaum vorneigung. 
das machen hals- und lendenwirbel - aber die sind durch die protektoren so gut wie gar nicht eingeschränkt.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (14. April 2013)

Ah ok. Ich plapper eigentlich nur nach, was mir mein Kumpel damals gesagt hat. Der fährt selber Snowboard & MTB. Also wohl doch eher Marketinggefasel der Hersteller...  

Btw: Besagter Kumpel hat über beste Beziehungen zu nem Shop als einer der Ersten in Deutschland den damals brandneuen deuter Attack 20 bekommen - und ihn mir zum Geburtstag geschenkt...


----------



## TOM4 (8. Mai 2013)

Hi, hätte mal eine frage zum evoc und zwar hab ich ihn heute mal anprobiert und muss sagen, das ich von dem hüftgurt begeistert bin und auch sonst ist der rucksack sehr gut (fr trail 20l) meine frage - wie schwitzig ist denn der hüftgurt? Der rucksack selbst ist ja auch nicht der bestgelüftete, aber das wäre mir egal - ob ich meinen vollen vaude 16l drauf hab oder einen anderen ist schon egal - schwitzen tust mit jedem rucksack. Aber halt der gurt würde mich interessieren, da der ja doch etwas größer dimmensioniert ist.

Danke tom


----------



## TOM4 (8. Mai 2013)

Ach noch eine frage und zwar drückt sich die trinkblase durch? Ich hab die teamversion probiert und da ist die trinkblase zw. Protector und rucksack - sollte ja eigentlich aufgrund des protectors nicht der fall sein, aber irgendwie ist's mir trotzdem so weich vorgekommen!?

Nochmals danke


----------



## biker-wug (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Trinkblase voll ist, merkt man es schon ein bisserl. Zum Hüftgurt, mich stört er nciht, warm ist er schon, aber nciht dramatisch.

Auch letztes WE im Vinschgau, mit bis zu 1600hm und knapp 30grad fand cih den Evoc super. Ich möchte keinen Deuter mehr.


----------



## TOM4 (8. Mai 2013)

Ok - danke für deine antwort! Schöne bilder!


----------



## Sleyvas (8. Mai 2013)

Ich kann nur für den FR Trail Women sprechend. Da merkt man nur minimal was von der richtig vollen Blase. Deutlich besser als bei manch anderem Camelbak oder so, wo sich der Rucksack richtig wölbt. Besonderes Schwitzen am Hüftgurt ist mir nicht aufgefallen, meist bin ich nach ner ordentlich Tour den Berg hoch sowieso ganz durchgeweicht 
Am Rücken hat man wirklich Null Belüftung, stört aber aus o.g. Grund ebenfalls nicht. Und im Winter hält er sogar Bissl warm


----------



## TOM4 (8. Mai 2013)

Da ich auch ein kompletter schwitzer bin, ist mir die rückenbelüftung relativ egal - unter einem anderer rucksack wird nicht weniger geschwitzt, vor allem wenn er voll ist, dann liegt er auch fast komplett auf... Also egal

Mir gings jetzt wirklich nur mehr darum das mit dem hüftgurt abzuklären - ich denk ich hol mir den trail team 20l in rot - der hats mir irgendwie angetan!

Danke für eure antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider26 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich überlege mir ebenfalls einen Protektoren-Rucksack von Evoc zu kaufen.
Habe jedoch noch mehrere Fragen:

1. Ich suche einen Rucksack den man sowohl für eine lange Tagestour sowie eine mehrtägige Tour bis hin zum AlpenX. Natürlich gibt es für jeden bedarf ein perfekt abgestimmtes Modell, jedoch ist es mir leider nicht vergönnt 300-400 Euro mal eben in 3 verschiedene Rucksäcke zu investieren. Da zu viel Platz immer besser als zu wenig ist und ich manchmal auch noch Ausrüstung wie Kamera etc. dabei habe dacht ich an einen Evoc FR Tour Team mit 30l (http://www.evocsports.com/bike/protector-backpacks/fr-tour-team/30l.html )
Ist so etwas sinnvoll? Einen Protektor wäre meistens ja schon sinnvoll da es ja mal etwas Ruppiger im Gebirge zugeht.

2. Ist es trotz der schlechten Belüftung vorallem bei auch etwas größeren Rucksäcken noch gut möglich anstrengende Touren wie zb AlpenX zu meistern ohne das man nach dem ersten Anstieg den Rucksack tropfend vor Schweiß in die Ecke donnert und verflucht. Der Evoc ist zwar für solche Abenteuer ausgelegt aber brach man in der Realität doch super gut Belüftete Rucksäcke wie zb den Deuter Trans Alp Pro der ja ebenfalls mehrfach ausgezeichnet ist.

3.Evoc gibt an das man den Protektor austauschen kann. Kann man aber auch ohne Protektor fahren wie bei dem Deuter Attack 20. Dies wäre ja durchaus noch eine Option um z.B. Gewicht zu sparen.

4. Evoc hat auf der Eurobike 2013 die Enduro Blackline hervorgebracht. Diese hat ein Belüftungssystem das allem Anschein nach eine Verbesserung hervorbringt. Was meint ihr, wird Evoc dieses Konzept auch bei den anderen Protektoren-Rucksäcken einsetzen. Da wäre dann ja ein abwarten auf das nächste Jahr sinnvoll.

Hoffentlich finden sich noch ein paar die sich diesen Fragen annehmen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Januar 2014)

Klar geht das auch für lange Touren. 
Etwas bessere Belüftung als die Evocs hat der Ortovox Freerider 26, den ich deshalb nutze. 

Auch schon 2x auf Alpencross.


----------



## Freerider26 (7. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand auch Erfahrungen mit dem EVOC auch bezüglich der andern Punkte


----------



## BikingMax (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir vor zwei wochen einen Evoc gekauft. Konnte ihn leider noch nicht in det Praxis testen. Aber i. Vergleich zum Deuter hat mir der Händler gesagt sei der Evoc besser. 
1. er ist leichter.
2. muss ein echter Protektor nah am Rücken liegen, was drr Evox mehr tut als der Deuter. Dafür hat der Deuter eine bessere Belüftung. Aber Safty first
3. Evlt ein Indiz für den evoc ist, dass er am häufigsten auf Endurorennen zu sehen ist.


----------



## TheGoOn (8. Januar 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich werde mir demnächst auch einen neuen Rucksack zulegen dazu benötige ich aber eure Hilfe. Evtl hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen mit deisen Rucksacken sammeln können ( oder hat nähere Infos).

Bliss ARG 1.0 LD 12l ( leider finde ich hier keine Hersteller Infos )
FR ENDURO BLACKLINE 16l
Ergon BA3 Super Enduro

Zu Bliss und zum Ergon finde ich leider keine Abbildungen zu den Fächern bzw wie er aufgeteilt ist. Da der Bliss erst noch erscheinen wird kann das also noch eine weile dauern bis es dazu Infos gibt. Oder ich finde sie einfach nicht


----------



## Symion (8. Januar 2014)

Fahre zur Zeit auch einen Evoc.
Positives:
- gute Verarbeitung
- sinnvolle Taschen
- verschiedene Längen!!!
- breiter Bauchgurt und dadurch sicherer Sitz

Nachteil:
- Protektor ist ziemlich klein
- Rückenteil ist eine Katastrophe, Hitzestau pur und keine anatomische Form (Typ Brett)

Alternative:
Rucksack mit gutem Rückenteil kaufen und im Trinkfach folgendes nachrüsten (Trinkblasen passen meist trotzdem rein):
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/ruckenprotektor-rp-1001.html
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/ultra-ruckenprotektor-gelb.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (8. Januar 2014)

Ich hab den EVOC FR Enduro 16L

Der ist echt Top
Kaum zumerken beim Fahren und es passt viel rein.
Verarbeitung ist auch sehr gut.
Hab den Rucksack immer dabei.


----------



## Manson-007 (8. Januar 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich werde mir demnächst auch einen neuen Rucksack zulegen dazu benötige ich aber eure Hilfe. Evtl hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen mit deisen Rucksacken sammeln können ( oder hat nähere Infos).



EVOC ist doch völlig überteuert und Deuter Qualität steht den EVOC in keniem Punkt nach. Besorgt dir einen günstigeren Deuter und dazu noch einen Rückenprotektor wie diese hier.
Der Schumi ist mit dem Kopf gegen die Felsen geknallt ! Daran kann man sehen, daß Rückenprotektoren eben nur diesen kleinen Bereich schützt, also locker sehen und glaubt nicht alles, was die Hersteller dir versprechen.

http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/ruckenprotektor-rp-1001.html


----------



## Boshard (8. Januar 2014)

Der 2013er EVOc für  135€
http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=EVOC FR enduro


----------



## bubi_00 (8. Januar 2014)

Hat wer mittlerweile Erfahrungen bezüglich des Blackline? zahlt sich der Aufpreis aus?


----------



## Freerider26 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe ihn nicht selbst aber ein Freund von mir hat sich ihn zugelegt.
Er hat mir Berichtet das die Belüftung sich schon verbessert hat, jedoch man merkt das dies ein Protektor Rucksack ist.
Mit der Belüftung eines Normalen Rucksacks wird vermutlich jedoch kein ordentlicher Rucksack mit Protektor mithalten können.

Habe selbst noch eine Frage:
Kann man die Evocs auch ohne Protektor tragen und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Tour Modellen?


----------



## Symion (8. Januar 2014)

Kann man auch ohne tragen, dann ist das Rückenteil aber noch grausiger.


----------



## Freerider26 (8. Januar 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> EVOC ist doch völlig überteuert und Deuter Qualität steht den EVOC in keniem Punkt nach. Besorgt dir einen günstigeren Deuter und dazu noch einen Rückenprotektor wie diese hier.
> Der Schumi ist mit dem Kopf gegen die Felsen geknallt ! Daran kann man sehen, daß Rückenprotektoren eben nur diesen kleinen Bereich schützt, also locker sehen und glaubt nicht alles, was die Hersteller dir versprechen.
> 
> http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/ruckenprotektor-rp-1001.html


Deswegen trägt man ja auch einen Helm, jedoch ist die Lebensart "Ich brauch mich nicht zu schützen, wenn ich falle ist es eh aus" sehr riskant. In der Tat kann man nicht alles perfekt schützen jedoch mindert eine gute Ausstattung (Helm, Protektoren etc.) erheblich das Risiko. Wer zuhause auf dem Parkplatz über einen kleinen Ast springt brauch sicher nicht eine komplette Ausstattung, da reichen meistens schon Helm und Handschuhe, aber wer auf ambitionierten Trails, im Bikepark oder im Gebirge fährt sollte sich stets auch um die entsprechende Sicherheit kümmern.

Ich persönlich kenne diese Protektor nicht, jedoch hat sich was mich betrifft in der Vergangenheit öfters gezeigt das man manchmal nicht nur auf den Preis achten sollte. Meistgilt immer noch: Qualität hat seinen Preis.


----------



## Sunset84 (11. Juli 2014)

Falls es noch interessant ist, ich hatte den FR Trail Team und bin jetzt auf den FR Enduro Blackline gewechselt. Zum Thema Belüftung muss ich sagen, dass sich beim Blackline die Belüftung schon verbessert hat.  Besonders positiv ist mir das neue Material vom Beckengurt aufgefallen, welches deutlich mehr Luft durchlässt.


----------



## kaptan (11. Juli 2014)

Kann ich genauso Bestätigen! Der FR Enduro Blackline ist ein genialer Rucksack


----------



## Freerider26 (11. Juli 2014)

Würdet ihr sagen das der Mehrpreis lohnt wenn man die anderen Modelle betrachtet.
Merkt man spürbar den Unterschied zwischen Blackline und Trail wenn man den Stauraum und die Aufteilung angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (12. Juli 2014)

Also am Rücken ist es auch schwitzig irgendwann, er steht halt etwas mehr ab durch die andere Rückenkontaktfläche, ganz angenehm zu Tragen aber! Was aber definitiv SEHR geil ist, der Bauchgurt! Man sieht dort sogar keine schweiß abdrücke, wohingegend rücken und Schultern deutliche spuren der nässe am tshirt zeichnen! 

Kann ich nur empfehlen das Teil...


----------

